# R35 £33k



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

Afternoon, 

If anyone is selling one, please let me know.
Budget is £33k, maybe a little more....£35k is MAX

I don't mind all colours bar silver an not keen on the light leather (sorry)

Will consider a standard car or modified


Many thanks


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

If Red tickles your fancy let me know.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

send me a message, have two available very very soon.

black , black edition

gunmental grey premium edition


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

Thanks for the reply, will pm you


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

TABZ said:


> If Red tickles your fancy let me know.


Yeah don't mind red, can you let me know the details


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

Euroexports said:


> send me a message, have two available very very soon.
> 
> black , black edition
> 
> gunmental grey premium edition


Can you let me know anymore details?


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

MB30 said:


> Yeah don't mind red, can you let me know the details




Not sure I’m able to pm you?
Can you leave your email address here?


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

TABZ said:


> Not sure I***8217;m able to pm you?
> Can you leave your email address here?


I've just been trying too, looks like I need 15 posts


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

should work now


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

TABZ said:


> Not sure I’m able to pm you?
> Can you leave your email address here?


Cant seem to PM at the mo.

Email - [email protected]


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

Weekend Bump


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

Can push to £35k for the right car


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153206861541


----------



## MB30 (Sep 4, 2018)

Euroexports said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/153206861541



Thanks, it did come up on a watch list on ebay but not for me.


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

...


----------



## Sam McGoo (Dec 30, 2015)

MB30 said:


> Afternoon,
> 
> If anyone is selling one, please let me know.
> Budget is £33k, maybe a little more....£35k is MAX
> ...



Have a look here, might be just what your after. Stand out from the crowd!

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/564811-...on-59-plate-sat-nav-litchfield-stage-1-a.html

Let me know if I can help.


----------

